# New eve and new Years AM?? Anyone interested..



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Had a buddy back out and would like to take a few AJs (1/1) in the AM and be back for football.. I’m limited on time or would push the trip. 

Let me know if you’re interested.. heading out of Pcola Beach. We may also need one or two for 12/31 AM


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Amberjack open?? I'd heard it was closed until later...here's what the "news" is on myfwc.com:

*Gulf federal:* At the Oct. 2017 Gulf Council meeting, a new recreational season structure for greater amberjack was approved. Pending U.S. Secretary of Commerce approval, the season open annually for the entire month of May, and from Aug. 1 through Oct. 31. Until this season structure is approved, the season in Gulf federal waters will open Jan. 1, 2018. ​Learn more.​









my question is has the Sec of Comm approved this yet? if so, it seems it's closed Jan 1 - May 1


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Billybob+ said:


> Is Amberjack open?? I'd heard it was closed until later...here's what the "news" is on myfwc.com:
> 
> *Gulf federal:* At the Oct. 2017 Gulf Council meeting, a new recreational season structure for greater amberjack was approved. Pending U.S. Secretary of Commerce approval, the season open annually for the entire month of May, and from Aug. 1 through Oct. 31. Until this season structure is approved, the season in Gulf federal waters will open Jan. 1, 2018. ​Learn more.​
> 
> ...


I was thinking that it opens January 1,2018 I guess I need to do some digging to confirm. That sucks.. 

Thanks for the heads up Billy Bob.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, reading the regs it sounds like you MIGHT be right...I'm not trying to discourage you...I just wish I knew for sure....I'd join you out there!

I also "heard" Triggerfish is open in Federal on Jan 1 but I wouldn't bet on that either.



Durkee said:


> I was thinking that it opens January 1,2018 I guess I need to do some digging to confirm. That sucks..
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Billy Bob.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

F*** the feds their rules are killing everything.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Why don’t you cal the FWC?
After all, they are the ones enforcing the regs.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Boooo AJ is closed! 
http://myfwc.com/media/4202092/saltwater-seasons-chart-gulf.pdf


I’m still planning on going out the Sunday morning12/31 assuming weather cooperates if anyone wants to get s cpl dives in. 1/1 is looking like a no go with seas kicking up.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Durkee

the link below only covers FL State Waters

It refers you to the link that I quoted above which still leaves one wandering....is it open? is it closed?

as for calling the FWC for answers, good luck with that!

they probably won't be able to give you a definitive answer and their generic response (based on my previous interaction with them) is "if your not positive error on the side of caution and don't catch them"

Well, the whole reason for calling them is to remove all doubt....but I DOUBT they will 


Durkee said:


> Boooo AJ is closed!
> http://myfwc.com/media/4202092/saltwater-seasons-chart-gulf.pdf
> 
> 
> I’m still planning on going out the Sunday morning12/31 assuming weather cooperates if anyone wants to get s cpl dives in. 1/1 is looking like a no go with seas kicking up.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

NEW:

Gulf: The recreational season for greater amberjack is closed is Gulf state waters through April 30, 2018. The season in Gulf federal waters is closed through Dec. 31, 2017. 

Gulf federal: At the Oct. 2017 Gulf Council meeting, a new recreational season structure for greater amberjack was approved. Pending U.S. Secretary of Commerce approval, the season open annually for the entire month of May, and from Aug. 1 through Oct. 31. Until this season structure is approved, the season in Gulf federal waters will open Jan. 1, 2018. Learn more. External Website

Atlantic federal: Closed Oct. 31-Feb. 28, 2018, reopening March 1, 2018. Learn more. External Website

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/amberjack/


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Lastcast, that's the exact same stuff I posted above...so the question is how do we know if the newer seasons have been "approved"


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Hot off the press:

NOAA Fisheries has announced a final rule modifying commercial and recreational greater amberjack management measures in the Gulf. The recreational ACT (quota) for 2018 will change to 716,173 lbs ww and the commercial ACT will change to 277,651 lbs ww. The greater amberjack recreational sector will open January 1, 2018, but is closed effective 12:01 a.m., local time, January 27, 2018. A January 27 – June 30 fixed closed season is a short-term measure while a new rule is being developed to set spring and fall seasons. Additional information about this rule may be found at: http://gulfcouncil.org/press/2017/m...allowable-harvest-recreational-closed-season/


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info! 27 days... man.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

I’m confused as hell. It says the season is closed but the sector is open January 1 through the 27th. Unless I’m just a dumbass which could be the case you think they would make this a little bit clearer versus having the vagueness in there to potentially grow revenue with a fine....??

So my question is can we shoot amberjack in the month of January? Yes or no 



NOAA Fisheries announces a final rule modifying commercial and recreational greater amberjack 
management measures in the Gulf of Mexico (Gulf).

WHEN THIS RULE WILL TAKE EFFECT:
Regulations will be effective January 27, 2018.
WHAT THIS MEANS:
Greater amberjack annual catch limits and annual catch targets for 2018 and subsequent years will change (see table below).
The greater amberjack population is expected to rebuild to sustainable levels by 2027.
The greater amberjack recreational seasonal closure will be January 1 - June 30. 
The greater amberjack recreational sector will open January 1, 2018, but is closed effective 12:01 a.m., local time, January 27, 2018.
Annual catch limits (ACL) and annual catch targets (ACT, quota) in pounds whole weight for 2018
through 2020 and beyond.

FORMAL FEDERAL REG




Durkee said:


> Thanks for the info! 27 days... man.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Durkee said:


> I’m confused as hell. It says the season is closed but the sector is open January 1 through the 27th. Unless I’m just a dumbass which could be the case you think they would make this a little bit clearer versus having the vagueness in there to potentially grow revenue with a fine....??
> 
> So my question is can we shoot amberjack in the month of January? Yes or no
> 
> ...


Yes, you can shoot AJ in Federal waters, not state waters, until the 27th of January. The following is the key phrase. 

"The greater amberjack recreational sector will open January 1, 2018, but is closed effective 12:01 a.m., local time, January 27, 2018."

I plan to shoot some on Saturday, along with a limit of trigger.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

jspooney said:


> Yes, you can shoot AJ in Federal waters, not state waters, until the 27th of January. The following is the key phrase.
> 
> "The greater amberjack recreational sector will open January 1, 2018, but is closed effective 12:01 a.m., local time, January 27, 2018."
> 
> I plan to shoot some on Saturday, along with a limit of trigger.


Thanks Spooney..I got these emails right after posting and made more sense!  Last few days were frigid and windy. Hope this weekend pans out for decent seas and some big fish for you.


----------

